# Yellowstone



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Having a great time in Grand Teton and Yellowstone. Old Faithful was right on time!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Beautiful shot.  Great sky background.  Polarizer?


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, the polarizer helped a lot.

Traveling home from Jackson Hole today, I'll be posting my photos on Flickr in a few days.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

What a beautiful photo!

Terry


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

tsilver said:


> What a beautiful photo!
> 
> Terry


Thanks, Terry! I'll post a link to a slideshow after I edit the photos.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Here's the link to my Yellowstone/Grand Teton slideshow:

http://www.photodex.com/share/jimbo1946/xa7b8mg4

If you haven't seen a Photodex slideshow online, you'll be asked to download a small ActiveX file first. When you run the slideshow (13 minutes run time), turn on your speakers to hear the soundtrack.

Hope you enjoy it!

Jim


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The photos from the slideshow are now on Flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jim_chambers/sets/72157625121453674/


----------

